# Hot pink Mica



## Lynnz (May 29, 2013)

Had no plans on soaping till tomorrow but this mica turned up yesterday with a new mold I had ordered from the UK................couldn't resist had to soap before heading off to bed. An awesome pink!!!!!!!!!
Fragranced with Stiletto Blonde from Daystar...............Nice to soap plenty of play time and smells awesome slightly powdery but very feminine




Loving this shade of pink by Lyn4078, on Flickr


----------



## OliveOil2 (May 29, 2013)

I'm loving that shade of pink too! Beautiful! Can't believe that is a mica, do you mind saying where you purchased it? I'm in the states, so it might not be available here. I am looking for some nice new colors and that is a great one.


----------



## MaitriBB (May 29, 2013)

Gorgeous soap!


----------



## chicklet (May 30, 2013)

Oh wow, I'm loving that shade of pink as well!  Very, very pretty.


----------



## eyebright (May 30, 2013)

Lovely pink color. It's eye poppin'.


----------



## Candybee (May 30, 2013)

Whoa! Hot pink mama! those are beautiful soaps. That pink is gorgeous!


----------



## Lynnz (May 30, 2013)

Oliveoil this one came from a great Moulds Shop in the UK they are on fb  here is the link such a great little business and they do international :0)
https://www.facebook.com/TheMouldsShop?fref=ts


----------



## OliveOil2 (May 30, 2013)

Thank you Lynnz, I just love that color...and your swirls are beautiful too, such beautiful soap!


----------



## creativelycc (May 30, 2013)

So pretty, would be a good soap for breast cancer awareness.


----------



## dianne70 (May 31, 2013)

just beautiful


----------



## Macv3 (Jun 2, 2013)

That is an awesome soap :mrgreen:


----------



## dcornett (Jun 13, 2013)

Gorgeous!! Love that color! :shock:


----------



## osso (Sep 5, 2013)

I love the color and design!!


----------



## Bayougirl (Sep 5, 2013)

Pretty in Pink!


----------



## kazmi (Sep 5, 2013)

That's awesome!  I just may have to give mica's a try again.  Gave up on them because the few that I tried morphed on me and it just wasn't worth it.  That pink would be worth a try!


----------



## porumi (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh my!!!! Amazing colour and design 


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 5, 2013)

Gorgeous soap! That pink is a winner for sure!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful swirls!


----------



## rics (Sep 6, 2013)

I love pink colour anyway, and the soap looks sooo pretty!


Sent from my iPad us


----------



## renata (Sep 6, 2013)

Loove it!


----------



## moonbeam (Sep 6, 2013)

I love that too, how great that it didn't change as soome micas have a tendency to do. Thanks for sharing, and the link too, am off to check it out!


----------



## Bama (Sep 6, 2013)

Love


----------

